
Ask HN: What Happened to Sqlfiddle? - quizotic
It&#x27;s been down for a week. Does anyone know what happened?
======
tarun_anand
I have found it to be very flaky. I also found some issues in defining
functions. The functions don't work well with semi colon as a separator so I
used GO as a separator to work.

Since then I have switched to DB fiddled and it's working well for me. It
supports more variants of pgsql also.

~~~
quizotic
Thank you for the pointer to DB fiddle!

